# Old fs80 with Intermittent spark



## SPH (Sep 28, 2014)

I picked up an old stihl fs80 weed whacker today at a swap meet for $20. The guy said it hasn't run for about 10 years. The fuel lines are pretty shot and the primer bulb disintegrated on the first pump. None of that really matters though because it only throws a spark when it feels like it. 
Points and condensers are about 20 years before my time so I'm not really sure where to start. I initially thought the plug cap was loose so I messed about with that for a while to no avail. 
The motor will spark quite reliably at times and then not at all the next second.
The plug is good, I've tried a couple with the same result. Does anyone know what the point gap should be?
I'm also not sure how to set the coil gap. The coil isn't on the same case half as the rotor so I'm not sure how you're supposed to get the gap set accurately.
And I guess after all that there's always the chance that all the gaps are set just fine and the coils shot. Are there replacements available for theses old point ignition machines?
For $20 I'm not too concerned if it turns out to be a waste of time to repair, it'd be nice to get this little machine going though. My other brush cutter is a shindaiwa 450, a little unwieldy for knocking the grass down around the yard.


----------



## Thommo (Sep 29, 2014)

It could be just a wire shorting out somewhere if the insulation has rubbed through, causing it to have no spark at times.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 30, 2014)

I put new points and condenser in my '63 08 a couple years ago. The spark it produces will jump a 1/2" air gap with a loud snap. Much more impressive than todays coil/module type ignition.


----------



## SPH (Oct 1, 2014)

Any idea where you got the parts?


----------



## XSKIER (Oct 1, 2014)

Local dealer, or morningman on here.


----------

